# Quickset Elevator champ II Tripod



## EJKelehan (Mar 30, 2010)

A quick google search didn't turn too much up on this tripod that i just got, it looks to be 60's-70's vintage, with a pan/tilt head, and screw lock legs. Just wondering if anyone had any experience with this tripod, I think i am going to disassemble and clean it tonight...


----------

